# Configuration pour avoir un High ID avec la Livebox ?



## Maëlle75 (6 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour !

Je voudrais configurer mon ordinateur (PowerBook G4 portable) ainsi que ma LiveBox (Sagem) pour obtenir un High ID. 

j'avoue que j'ai peur de me faire incendier, car cela semble très facile à faire tellement c'est peu expliqué sur le WEB pour MAC... Mais je suis jeune utilisatrice de MAC, et je n'arrive toujours pas à maîtriser, même les choses très simples, donc s'il vous plaît, ne m'envoyez pas vers des tutoriaux où il y a écrit genre "mapper les ports" sans explications, je ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire.

Je souhaite utiliser aMule (seul logiciel où la recherche est vraiment très étendue, alors que beaucoup de logs de p2p utilisent les mêmes réseaux, enfin, je n'ai jamais compris ça...), mais je pense que c'est la même chose pour tous les logiciels de p2p. Je suis systématiquement avec tous ces logiciels en Low ID. J'ai vu des tutoriaux sur Windows pour pallier le problème, et apparemment il faudrait que j'attribue une adresse IP fixe à mon Mac mais je ne suis pas sûre, et si c'est le cas, comment faire ? Puis il faut désactiver le Parefeu, mais je ne sais pas si c'est sur la page de configuration du Modem (et où si c'est le cas ?) et/ou aussi sur mon ordinateur. 

Ensuite où faut-il ajouter les ports qu'on veut ouvrir ? Serveurs LAN ? Est-ce qu'il faut changer le numéro du port dans le logiciel de p2p et pourquoi ? Il faut mettre les ports TCP (4662) et UDP (4672) du logiciel + ceux des serveurs les plus couramment utilisés ?

J'ai essayé avec cette adresse de me débrouiller : http://www.open-files.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t22833.html, ça a l'air très bien fait, mais peu adapté à mon ordinateur... évidemment... Donc c'est une aide de ce genre dont j'aurais besoin, assez détaillée... Je sais j'en demande beaucoup... ou alors dites-moi juste s'il vous plaît ce qui diffère de cette aide-là.

Je jure que j'ai beaucoup cherché avant de poster le sujet, c'est peut-être débile pour vous mais je bloque toujours sur des expressions, des manipulations que je ne comprends pas dans les explications souvent incomplètes que j'ai pu trouver.

Merci énormément d'avance !


----------



## Maëlle75 (6 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui et je ne sais pas si c'est important mais je suis connectée à la Livebox via la petite borne Airport qui permet aussi d'écouter la musique avec iTunes sans fil.


----------



## alexandremg (9 Septembre 2005)

tout est dit. 
 :rose:


----------



## Maëlle75 (22 Septembre 2005)

Non, je n'ai toujours pas réussi. Cette situation est absolument désagréable. Tout le monde semble s'en foutre ici.


----------



## Jose Culot (22 Septembre 2005)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Non, je n'ai toujours pas réussi. Cette situation est absolument désagréable. Tout le monde semble s'en foutre ici.


Tout le monde??????nous sommes cinq à cette heure.....Je ne connais pas ce que tu veux mais peut-être cela va t'aider......Cliquer http://www.emule-speed.com/tutoriaux/tutolowid.htm


----------



## Maëlle75 (13 Juin 2006)

Bon pour ceux qui ont connu ce problème c'est assez facile en fait. C'est bien dans la section Serveurs LAN de configuration de la Livebox, dans sa page de navigation, qu'il faut entrer tous les ports de 1 à 30 000, et bien cocher la case autoriser, en UDP et TCP


----------



## HmJ (13 Juin 2006)

Maëlle75 a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour ceux qui ont connu ce problème c'est assez facile en fait. C'est bien dans la section Serveurs LAN de configuration de la Livebox, dans sa page de navigation, qu'il faut entrer tous les ports de 1 à 30 000, et bien cocher la case autoriser, en UDP et TCP



Salut a toi, et merci pour ce feedback, plusieurs mois apres.


----------



## Maëlle75 (5 Août 2006)

Oh je viens juste de voir que tu m'as filé un coup de boule lol, c'est mon 1er je crois, je ne suis pas coutumière des forums alors je n'avais pas remarqué. Je t'ai vu l'autre jour dans une discussion, et ai vu que tu étais de Tokyo... ça fait rêver. 

Ravie d'avoir pu aider si c'est bien le cas... Mais à Tokyo y a-t-il la Livebox... ? lol. Ca ne doit pas être pour toi.


----------



## kabeha (14 Août 2006)

Et avec Alice box ? Comment la configurer ?

Dans les serveurs virtuels NAT ils faut renseigner les ports d&#233;buts et fins externes et internes


----------



## Maëlle75 (14 Août 2006)

Là je ne saurais dire, il vaut mieux je crois que tu ailles sur les forums consacrés à Alice, ou bien créer un sujet avec Alice dans le titre au lieu de Livebox, sinon j'ai peur que personne ayant Alice ne vienne te répondre.


----------



## kabeha (14 Août 2006)

C'est pour éviter d'ouvrir plusieurs fils.   

J'aurais du modifier l'intitulé lors de mon premier post.


----------

